# Dating recurves



## Bill/Oregon (Jul 7, 2003)

I recently obtained a Pearson Cougar and a Bear Glass-powered Kodiak Special. Is there a Web site that might help me date these bows?


----------



## Recurvetd (Nov 16, 2003)

*Ben Pearson Cougar*

The Ben Pearson Cougar was made longer then any outher madel in the Pearson line. Go to www.archeryarchives.com. All the Pearson bows are listed there. If it is 62 inches long check the early 60's first. The quickest way is to search for the model number.
Kelly


----------



## Bill/Oregon (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks, Recurve. Looks like the Cougar is circa 1965 or so.


----------



## chumly (Aug 9, 2005)

"Is there a Web site that might help me date these bows?"

I've had good luck with eharmony.com

Well, someone had to say it...


----------



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

chumly said:


> "Is there a Web site that might help me date these bows?"
> 
> I've had good luck with eharmony.com
> 
> Well, someone had to say it...


ROFL!

My web site should give you all the info to date the Bear. Read all these articles:
http://www.neoreality.com/archery/collart.htm


----------



## Bill/Oregon (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks Toxoph. According to your site, the Bear Kodiak Special lost its leather grip in 1959. Mine has the leather grip.


----------

